# Magia General > El Mago del Mes >  Octubre'10: Fred Kaps

## Ritxi

**

*Abraham Bongers*, más conocido como *Fred Kaps*, fue un mago nacido el 8 de Junio de 1926 en Rotterdam, Holanda . Desde niño gustó de la magia, aprendiéndola de un barbero local que entretenía a su clientela con ella.

Ingresó a combatir en la 2ª Guerra Mundial, donde entretenía a las tropas de su país con juegos mágicos bajo el pseudónimo de "Mystica". Al finalizar la guerra empezó a actuar como profesional, utilizando una gran variedad de elementos en sus efectos mágicos. Tenía habilidades en cartomagia y numismagia, además de juegos que utilizaban elementos comunes de una mesa. Aunque nunca utilizaba grandes aparatos ni animales, su carrera se centró en la magia de escenario, siendo un excelente manipulador de monedas, de tamaño normal y gigantes, de billetes, de cartas, pañuelos, bastones y otros elementos.
Realizó magia ante gran cantidad de personalidades, como Charles Chaplin, los príncipes de Mónaco, la reina Isabel II y varios reyes. Actuaba frente a adultos y niños, y participó en el programa de televisión de Ed Sullivan.
Fred Kaps falleció el 23 de Junio de 1980, víctima de cáncer.




*La Sal*

Fred Kaps creó muchos juegos de magia tanto de cerca como de escena, pero probablemente su aportación como creativo más interesante sea la popularización de La sal, un efecto mágico que consiste en volcar en un puño el contenido de un salero, haciéndolo desaparecer de forma muy clara, y posteriormente reaparecer en sus propias manos, apareciendo incluso más cantidad de la que había desaparecido, tanta que la música del espectáculo se acababa y la sal seguí brotando de su mano desnuda y remangada.
Hoy en día el juego es un clásico, y han sido creadas versiones nuevas del juego como la de André Cretián.




*Premios*

Participó en 1950 en el Campeonato Mundial de Magia (Fism) realizado en Barcelona, donde obtuvo su primer _Gran Premio de la Magia_. Desde entonces, su magia empezó a conocerse a nivel mundial. Ese mismo año Bongers adoptaría el nombre _Fred Kaps_. Volvió a conseguir el _Gran Premio de la Magia_ dos veces más - Ámsterdam 1955 y Lieja 1961-, siendo el único mago en toda la historia en conseguirlo 3 veces. En 1963 ganó el _Mago D'Oro Internacional_. En 1980 obtuvo el título honorífico de "Maestro", otorgado por la academia de Artes Mágicas de Hollywood.


*Conmemoraciones*

En el Campeonato Mundial de Magia (FISM) de 2003 se realizó una conmemoración especial en honor a Fred Kaps. Moderada por Dick Koornwinder, incluyó una presentación de Powerpoint con cerca de 50 imágenes de Kaps, y unas palabras de Pete Biro y Mike Caveney como artistas invitados, finalizando con un video de 15 minutos. Johnny Thompson y Bob Sheets, que se encontraban en la audiencia.


Fuente- Wikipedia

----------


## Ritxi

Os pongo un video suyo realizando la rutina del Grand Prix del FISM




NOTA-
Quien quiera colgar o ver más videos que mire en videos por autores aqui

----------


## Joaquin Matas

Fred Kaps!!

Sin duda uno de los más grandes íconos de la magia y responsable en gran medida de la espectacular evolución de la magia de cerca en España durante la década de los 60 y los 70.

Maestro y mentor de Arturo de Ascanio, influyo enormemente en su concepción mágica y a través de él en lo que más tarde sería la escuela mágica de Madrid.

Aunque siempre fue un mago intuitivo era un gran estudioso de toda la bibliografía mágica, desde el tarbell pasando por el greater magic hasta la trilogía de Fitzkee y asimiló particularmente bien la filosofía Vernoniana. Una de sus frases favoritas era "todo está en los libros".

Ascanio captó en él las virtudes que todo mago ha de tener: cerebro, sonrisa y manos. Estudiando con detenimiento su "concepción de la atmosfera mágica" del año 58, se advierte que Arturo está describiendo a Fred Kaps, analizándolo desde un punto de vista teórico.

Aunque los de nuestra generación no tuvimos la suerte de conocerlo y juzgarlo en video es formarse una pobre opinión de su talla como artista, aún hoy sigue influyendo a muchos, siendo un referente y un ejemplo a seguir.

P.D: Según la fuente extraída por ritxi del wikipedia "Actuaba frente a adultos y niños". En realidad aborrecía actuar para público infantil (a pesar de un par de intervenciones televisivas documentadas) y siempre que podía evitaba hacerlo. De hecho, para los cumpleaños de sus hijas contrataba a magos especializados en niños. Imaginaos el marrón para el pobre mago en cuestión!!

Un saludo!!

----------


## Magnano

En un blog dirigido por Álvaro Oreja y yo tenemos un pequeño post dedicado a este gran mago. La información la conseguimos con un poco de trabajo de investigación, y si hay algo que no sea correcto, por favor, hacernoslo saber para corregir algún posible error.

http://magiaduo.blogspot.com/2010/09/fred-kaps.html

----------


## dagumolo

Su presentacion del popularisimo efecto "The homing card" es cosa de locos y lo hace como si no fuera la "gran cosa" que es. Es un efecto brutal, muy recomendado.

----------


## rubiales

Tan sólo puntualizar que Fred Kaps nunca creó nada, incluida la sal. Fred Kaps era un magnífico Intérprete (Como a él mismo le gustaba denominarse) como buena muestra de ello tenemos "La Homming Card" 




Un juego tecnicamente insignificante, pero de una dificultad de presentación que roza lo imposible ¡Que grande Kaps!

----------

